# thoughts



## newguy24 (Nov 30, 2010)

ok after time and saving i may be able to get this friday...please let me know if the system is compatible with all its parts

i would like to put it under or around 1600, but these parts are nice...maybe an over on some but they are great parts....and i will add a better keyboard n mouse down the road this is to get me started and i will add a SSD 60gb down the road as well would like it to be my bootable drive.tried to keep similar brands together...

the things im iffy on are--
card reader-- do i need it?i have one here on this system use it now and then..its cheap ...so i figured id do it...but d/k much about them/brand
CPU cooler-- this one good?don't know much about water cooling...
thermo paste-- heard this was good kind...

thanks guys LMK

any thoughts on making it cheaper would be great but really like the parts i have...would change motherboard if its to much of an over kill, also i like GPU card but LMK thoughts





dont know how to get a better view hope you guys can see it,also i havent looked for any promo codes may be able to get some


----------



## erocker (Nov 30, 2010)

Looks fine. You could just post this in one of the several other "build" threads you have already started. Then you can go back and look at what advice others have given instead of members having to repeat themselves once again.


----------



## f22a4bandit (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd say to not bother with the Bose speakers. You're really only paying for the brand name now, and not much else.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 30, 2010)

Change your Rampage III formula into Sabertooth x58, I overheard Urlyin trying to decide between the RIII and some other board which is just expensive, only to end up with the cheaper Sabertooth.


----------



## DonInKansas (Nov 30, 2010)

Why do you need 2 DVD burners AND a BLuray burner?


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Change your Rampage III formula into Sabertooth x58, I overheard Urlyin trying to decide between the RIII and some other board which is just expensive, only to end up with the cheaper Sabertooth.


ill take a look at Sabertooth x58...i just fig the board i have above would just last me along time and can do it all??


DonInKansas said:


> Why do you need 2 DVD burners AND a BLuray burner?



two burners? i have a dvd/cd burner...and a blue ray burner witch will allow me to burner cd/dvd too...i burn allot of dvds/cds and would like to burn blue ray dvds and since the dvd burner is only 20$ not really worth not getting one....


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Change your Rampage III formula into Sabertooth x58, I overheard Urlyin trying to decide between the RIII and some other board which is just expensive, only to end up with the cheaper Sabertooth.



what about this open box item

Open Box: ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 S...

its 150$ drop price allot..
it can run the 24gb, can do the memory i have but only up to 1866...probably what ill over clock the corsair i have too....since i cant go higher could i? 
LMK if this mother board good, if so ill add this drop major money(right in budget   ) , this mother board compatible with everything??


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2010)

That card reader is a POS dont waste the money i had one it worked for a week or two then it crapped out and would only read media sometimes so it got trashed.
Bose speakers, for that price how bad could they be.
Also get a cheaper board those overkill Asus boards tend to be finicky if you don't like spending hours days tweaking.


----------



## newguy24 (Nov 30, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> That card reader is a POS dont waste the money i had one it worked for a week or two then it crapped out and would only read media sometimes so it got trashed.
> Bose speakers, for that price how bad could they be.
> Also get a cheaper board those overkill Asus boards tend to be finicky if you don't like spending hours tweaking.



ok so what sound card you recommend??? and the board as long as you all say its ok  and its compatible with everything....is the open box "ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard " for 150$, and as for the bose...they sound good in best-buy and all i hear is good things...i guess i could minus them and add 50$ logitech but bose has to be a good brand for a reason....


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 30, 2010)

Id go for the bose for that price, my parents have one of the larger wave radio style systems in there living room and it sounds great for a 2.0 system with no sub.

Just bear in mind that there tuned to bose's idea of "Sounds Good" so they likely have some kind of internal filter/DSP, which will likely make tweaking the sound with a sound card hard.

Where as the logictec's will be highly dependent on the quality of the sound card because most of them are just a straight amp.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Dec 1, 2010)

If you're not in a hurry, wait until Dec 13th when both the GTX570 and the AMD 69xx's will be out.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

Batou1986 said:


> Id go for the bose for that price, my parents have one of the larger wave radio style systems in there living room and it sounds great for a 2.0 system with no sub.
> 
> Just bear in mind that there tuned to bose's idea of "Sounds Good" so they likely have some kind of internal filter/DSP, which will likely make tweaking the sound with a sound card hard.
> 
> Where as the logictec's will be highly dependent on the quality of the sound card because most of them are just a straight amp.



ya ill go with bose....but now idk what sound card to get?? would i even need one?(prob a dumb question)



thebluebumblebee said:


> If you're not in a hurry, wait until Dec 13th when both the GTX570 and the AMD 69xx's will be out.



ya but what would be the prices on these? 500$ or more?


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 1, 2010)

well the gtx580 can be over $500, but i'm assuming the gtx570 could be $50 less or so.

as for a sound card, a lot of motherboards have a decent integrated chip, so you don't need a card but its more or less if you want one. Dedicated cards will have more hardware acceleration usually as integrated ones are usually more reliant on software based sound processing. also, I've noticed that with the one on my board (ALC888something) when there's a lot of bass the overall volumes seem to be lower depending on headset design (ohms and such). I think having a dedicated card would solve this. I'd try the system without a card first, and if everything sounds fine stick with it, if you're not quite satisfied, then throw in a sound card later...


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> well the gtx580 can be over $500, but i'm assuming the gtx570 could be $50 less or so.
> 
> as for a sound card, a lot of motherboards have a decent integrated chip, so you don't need a card but its more or less if you want one. Dedicated cards will have more hardware acceleration usually as integrated ones are usually more reliant on software based sound processing. also, I've noticed that with the one on my board (ALC888something) when there's a lot of bass the overall volumes seem to be lower depending on headset design (ohms and such). I think having a dedicated card would solve this. I'd try the system without a card first, and if everything sounds fine stick with it, if you're not quite satisfied, then throw in a sound card later...






if it sounds ok with this motherboard and if this motherboard is compatible with all these peices 
Open Box: ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 S...
then thats a great idea, i could always just add a sound card , great idea 

drops total price to only 1530$ (depending on motherboard) any other great ideas guys?


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

Where's the i7 950 for $199? I'll buy that tomorrow when my check goes in!


----------



## mrw1986 (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh dang...Microcenter in store only


----------



## xBruce88x (Dec 1, 2010)

that one has a Realtek ALC892, a little newer than whats in mine.. at least you'd think it would be it being a higher model number.

mine sounds pretty good and realtek has a "sound back" app you can download for Vista (but works on win7) to re-enable EAX effects in games. you shouldn't have the bass issue i do since your just sending the data to your powered speakers whereas mine is powering my hadphones and sending data on the same cord. The full driver set has a pretty neat audio equalizer/ sound effect app too. oh and the 7.1 surround is nice too! the motherboard should have a spdif connector (not the back panel but 2-3 pins on the board) on it you can plug in to your video card for hdmi (if needed)

edit: nvm about the hdmi thing... i couldn't find it on the mobo pic anywhere.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

xBruce88x said:


> that one has a Realtek ALC892, a little newer than whats in mine.. at least you'd think it would be it being a higher model number.
> 
> mine sounds pretty good and realtek has a "sound back" app you can download for Vista (but works on win7) to re-enable EAX effects in games. you shouldn't have the bass issue i do since your just sending the data to your powered speakers whereas mine is powering my hadphones and sending data on the same cord. The full driver set has a pretty neat audio equalizer/ sound effect app too. oh and the 7.1 surround is nice too! the motherboard should have a spdif connector (not the back panel but 2-3 pins on the board) on it you can plug in to your video card for hdmi (if needed)
> 
> edit: nvm about the hdmi thing... i couldn't find it on the mobo pic anywhere.



well from an above post, the sound-card i was told to remove, plus its a good idea if i need one i can always add one later save cash now....and the mobo has changed so here is the updated pic and price lmk what you guys think, compatible with the changed MOBO?





cant get till about Friday, so I'm hoping ill be able to get some promo coupons for fee shipping...maybe ill give newegg a call see what they will do.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

Drop the speakers. Get something better.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

Reventon said:


> Drop the speakers. Get something better.



I'm getting mix signals about these speakers....in best buy they were great , i could probably have my girl get them for an xmas gift save money....so0o0o0o if i get them free is it worth it? what would ya suggest? thought bose whats the best...


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 1, 2010)

bose is a name unfortunately.  You can find good quality for less price, but then again if they are "free" then yes they're worth it.

Also, don't count on the MIR from azza.  I don't believe I ever received mine from them 
I should have seen it coming when the manual was written in fairly broken english, it looked like they used freetranslator.com to get it figured out haha.  Also, the front audio jack is crap on it.  It hisses more than anything I've ever heard but it's not much a problem for me as I just use the one on my G110 instead.


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

No. Get these - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00154H1T8/?tag=tec06d-20. They are used, but for the price they are a better buy. Not to mention it is a 2.1 system.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> bose is a name unfortunately.  You can find good quality for less price, but then again if they are "free" then yes they're worth it.
> 
> Also, don't count on the MIR from azza.  I don't believe I ever received mine from them
> I should have seen it coming when the manual was written in fairly broken english, it looked like they used freetranslator.com to get it figured out haha.  Also, the front audio jack is crap on it.  It hisses more than anything I've ever heard but it's not much a problem for me as I just use the one on my G110 instead.



wow that's not good was really liking this case....any other one you would suggest??? man i liked the fans in this case.


Reventon said:


> No. Get these - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00154H1T8/?tag=tec06d-20. They are used, but for the price they are a better buy. Not to mention it is a 2.1 system.


ill take a look at them....little more expensive..i guess what makes speakers good/better??


----------



## Reventon (Dec 1, 2010)

The extra $10 will be worth it. As said, Bose is just a name now. Their vintage speakers were good, but now they are just cheaply made and overpriced. With the Klipsch system, you not only gett better speakers but a sub with them.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 1, 2010)

for around $100 these are the best stereo set M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 30 2.0 Compact Desktop Spea.... Definitely worth it, I have heard them in person against the bose companion 2 and the M-audio blow the bose out of the water.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> for around $100 these are the best stereo set M-AUDIO Studiophile AV 30 2.0 Compact Desktop Spea.... Definitely worth it, I have heard them in person against the bose companion 2 and the M-audio blow the bose out of the water.



they sure look nice, don't know much about them :/

i may just get a cheap pair, kinda like the keyboard just something for now so i can save money and get something after holidays.....maybe minus the bose (90$) add 10-15$ ones and possible save cash or upgrade motherboard/memory/SSD drive/printer??????? idk which one....probably get them as holiday gift...


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> bose is a name unfortunately.  You can find good quality for less price, but then again if they are "free" then yes they're worth it.
> 
> Also, don't count on the MIR from azza.  I don't believe I ever received mine from them
> I should have seen it coming when the manual was written in fairly broken english, it looked like they used freetranslator.com to get it figured out haha.  Also, the front audio jack is crap on it.  It hisses more than anything I've ever heard but it's not much a problem for me as I just use the one on my G110 instead.



NZXT Phantom PHAN-001BK Black Steel / Plastic ATX ...

this a good case?

what memory would you all get corsair dominator or corsair XMS3 its the same memory but cas latency is 9-9-9-24 on dominator , XMS3 is 8-8-8-24......LMK

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...

CORSAIR DOMINATOR 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

any know a great case for under 100$

also guys here is the GPU card i have with my system.....id like to stay with EVGA
EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB...
now looking at other cards and knowing i can overclock them , would any of these be better choice?plus save cash...
EVGA 01G-P3-1366-TR GeForce GTX 460 SE (Fermi) 1GB...
EVGA 01G-P3-1465-AR GeForce GTX 465 (Fermi) 1GB 25...

im personally thinking the GTX 465 and save 60$(plus i like the instant savings , not having to wait for a mail-in rebate)


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 1, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> wow that's not good was really liking this case....any other one you would suggest??? man i liked the fans in this case.



The antec 900 is pretty similar to it.  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Compu...

they're the same width as each other but the antec is about an inch less deep and 2 inches shorter in height but that shouldn't affect you.

edit: now that I read what you just posted, the nzxt is a sweet lookin' case though that's all i can comment on it as I don't know much else about how it performs.  I'd say based on our nzxt fanclub that you would be happy with it.

And I would definitely get the cas 8 ram as 9's will negate the 1600mhz speed.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

jasper1605 said:


> The antec 900 is pretty similar to it.  Antec Nine Hundred Black Steel ATX Mid Tower Compu...
> 
> they're the same width as each other but the antec is about an inch less deep and 2 inches shorter in height but that shouldn't affect you.
> 
> ...



probably go this route cheap and 7's should be good

CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3...


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

OK SO PLEASE LET ME KNOW WHAT YA THINK AND IF THIS IS ALL COMPATIBLE I'M ABOUT TO BUY IT FRIDAY......





thanks i hope it is compatible.....do i need any cords or wires??
mobo good?
gpu good?
psu good?
memory good?
please lmk...im really worried about getting this and something missing or something not compatible.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 1, 2010)

6ft HMDI cable - $2.33 dont get ripped off paying that much. ---EDIT: oops didnt see the discount on the HDMI 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00123WZWK/?tag=tec06d-20

also MX2 whoops AS5. ARCTIC COOLING MX-2 Thermal Compound


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 1, 2010)

Graphics card is a tad weak compared to the processor, I personally think you should go for something better but its a good card. No reason to get the MX-2 if your other choice is AS5, I think its just a matter of preference. I believe the H50 comes with pre applied TIM, so you can get away without one. WD green is a bad choice for a harddisk, because it will be (along with the graphics card) bottleneck the processor. 

Personally, I will drop the processor to i5 760, and balance up the entire rig with 6870(or 2 6850 if you can squeeze it in), and WD black.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> Graphics card is a tad weak compared to the processor, I personally think you should go for something better but its a good card. No reason to get the MX-2 if your other choice is AS5, I think its just a matter of preference. I believe the H50 comes with pre applied TIM, so you can get away without one. WD green is a bad choice for a harddisk, because it will be (along with the graphics card) bottleneck the processor.
> 
> Personally, I will drop the processor to i5 760, and balance up the entire rig with 6870(or 2 6850 if you can squeeze it in), and WD black.



changing hard drive is no issue.....ill bump up the graphics card to the orginal....but why change cpu?? isnt i7-950 good??


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 1, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> changing hard drive is no issue.....ill bump up the graphics card to the orginal....but why change cpu?? isnt i7-950 good??


hard drive ill do...

Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST31500341AS 1.5TB 7200 ...

even though i don't know the difference in this card or the card i picked, besides the clocking , which i can overclock my self...i could choose this card?? worth it??

EVGA 012-P3-1470-AR GeForce GTX 470 (Fermi) 1280MB...


no one seems to like evga??

now im getting confused on this card issue!!!    the one thats 50$ less seems like its just as good i guess


is this mobo a good choice??


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 2, 2010)

any have any thoughts for me on this?? is it all compatible?? im more then likely buying it tomorrow
need to add 200$ for cpu at micro center i7950...so total of little under 1500...maybe when i call i get a promo code, or find free shipping...LMK what you guys think...really wanna know if its all compatible and if i need any more wires or not?


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 2, 2010)

I am not too sure about the open box Sabertooth, but to be on the safe side I think you should buy a Sata cable, unless the Seagate offers a Sata cable. Everything looks good except the kb+mouse+speaker but that can be upgraded in the future. Is the Blu-ray writer that important? Personally I would get a bluray reader right now, then upgrade to bluray writer in the future when its dirt cheap and I actually find some use out of it.


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 3, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> but why change cpu?? isnt i7-950 good??



Yes it is a great processor, but it's massively overkill for gaming right now.  Fourstaff's rec for a i5-760 is one I agree with as it is a quad core still and great for gaming and a lot easier on the wallet.  The 950 essentially gives you 8 threads of which most games hardly use even 3 so even the 760 has one just kind of idle core sitting there.  

Obviously the 950 is more futureproofed and you can do folding/crunching/encoding with it a lot easier too, but gaming performance will not see much noticeable difference between the two.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I am not too sure about the open box Sabertooth, but to be on the safe side I think you should buy a Sata cable, unless the Seagate offers a Sata cable. Everything looks good except the kb+mouse+speaker but that can be upgraded in the future. Is the Blu-ray writer that important? Personally I would get a bluray reader right now, then upgrade to bluray writer in the future when its dirt cheap and I actually find some use out of it.



well the blue ray is a reader and a writer....so i mean for ano extra 40$ i might as well get it....ill be thinking about it, i probably wont write many Blue rays lol , so you could be right

LG Black 10X BD-ROM 16X DVD-ROM SATA Internal Blu-...

as for the sabertooth you mean your not sure about it because of the item it self? or you dont know if it will come with the cords needed?? 

what i could do is but a NEW in box sabertooth, its an extra 50$ then drop the blue ray writer...only be about 10$ more.... just a thought

lmk what ya think


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 3, 2010)

I approve of your last suggestion newguy.  I don't trust open box at all.  It's way too much of a crapshoot for my tastes as to whether you'll get all the things needed or whether it works at all.  Newer is much nicer or used from a trusted source (like us at tpu   )


----------



## n-ster (Dec 3, 2010)

I do not approve of open box motherboards either  I shall post a proposed build soon


----------



## n-ster (Dec 3, 2010)

Once You Know, You Newegg









plus Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, L...

and from ewiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and 199.99$ + tax from Microcenter for the i7 950


Total from Newegg 1249.86$ + 28.28$ ship - 30$ MIR
Total from ewiz 81.87$ + 3.99$ ship
Total from Microcenter 199.99$ + ~8.70$ tax?

Total = 1542.68$

Now for the optional add-ons:
http://www.superbiiz.com/detail.php?name=SC-XONARDS&title=Asus-Xonar-DS-PCI-7-1-Channel-Sound-Card will cost you 44.99 - 0.90$ promo code = 44.09 + 9$ ship = 53.09$ - 10$ MIR = 43.09$ (STRONGLY SUGGEST THIS IF YOU ARE INTO MUSIC)

You could also replace the KTC combo by an M6880 or X5 mouse (19.99 - 5$ and 35$ respectively)and a keyboard <15$ and if speakers are a must, <20$ speakers though I'd suggest JVC RX500 ~30$ headphones (STRONGLY SUGGEST ABANDONING THE KTC COMBO AND DO THIS)

You could buy Cooler Master BLUE LED R4 fans, 2 or 3 of them, 2 for the HSF, a 3rd if you want to change the exhaust fan too. You could also buy a 2 pack of 12" BLUE Cold cathodes (this would just look cool and help temps a tiny little bit... this is exactly what I did)


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> as for the sabertooth you mean your not sure about it because of the item it self? or you dont know if it will come with the cords needed??
> 
> what i could do is but a NEW in box sabertooth, its an extra 50$ then drop the blue ray writer...only be about 10$ more.... just a thought



Just the fancy cords and backplate, the cords can be easily sourced, the backplate might be a headache. Looks like n-ster patched you up with a build which looks very promising to me, except for the 212+. 1366 will make the 212+ melt if you plan to do heavy OC. Drop off the second DVD drive in exchange for a more powerful cooler. From my experience you wouldn't need the second DVD drive.


----------



## n-ster (Dec 3, 2010)

Fourstaff, I'll have to disagree here... My Hyper 212+ keeps my i7 920 D0 at 4.0X GHZ pretty cool. I can do a test today if you'd like, but in the meantime I'll find a review for you lol

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ster-hyper-212-plus-cpu-cooler-review-10.html

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ster-hyper-212-plus-cpu-cooler-review-11.html

To me reviews dont mean shit though, so I'll post some SS of IBT doing some work on my comp lol. Keep in mind the OC that I did was a *Go in BIOS, bump up voltage and multi to 21x and thing to 191* BAM! finished OC, to lazy to optimize OC lol


----------



## Fourstaff (Dec 3, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Fourstaff, I'll have to disagree here... My Hyper 212+ keeps my i7 920 D0 at 4.0X GHZ pretty cool. I can do a test today if you'd like, but in the meantime I'll find a review for you lol
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/foru...ster-hyper-212-plus-cpu-cooler-review-10.html
> 
> ...



How interesting, I always thought the 212+ is behind the 1283, but I am proven wrong. Perhaps I compared it with the *212* instead.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 3, 2010)

wow....so very confused lol, i don't know i just see things like the memory and don't know the brand , and also don't know why there 3 of them...wouldn't that be 6x2gb sticks??? would i have enough slots ....haha....so of the stuff i see in the build is just not familiar to me...the lite on blue ray driver...is that better then LG?? also see 1 asus dvd burner....is that also better then LG?(fourstaff said ya had two?i don't see 2) motherboard looks nice...is the radeon better then evga? you have a 26Z$ cooler for cpu, this is better then a watered cpu cooler?? im not question you in anyway!! im just wondering...nipplon better then rosewill? i guess brands dont matter much...but as far as the memory...3X2X2gb? isnt that 6X2gb sticks?? lol and this is better then corsair?(same price) thank you so much....also what is ewiz ......looks like it may take me alittle longer lol


----------



## n-ster (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes its the same price as corsair but twice the memory lol... yesit means 6x2GB, which means TRIPPLE CHANNEL instead of DUAL CHANNEL... obviously tripple channel is better

Brands do not mean much, and yes the 6870 beats the hell out of GTX 460 1GB, but also, XFX has a DOUBLE LIFETIME WARRANTY and has the best resell value later on

Yes, both the lite-on and ASUS drives are better than LG. The 26$ cooler performs practically the same as the H50... H50 is a gimmick, a real watercooled CPU i when there are tubes (a watercooling loop)

Also, the case I chose for you in PURE AWESOMENESS lol, I have it, and I can tell you that for someone new to computer building, YOU CANNOT FIND AN EASIER CASE TO BUILD WITH


JUST DO IT! (I mean buy it lol)


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 3, 2010)

n-ster.  wouldn't it be better(cheaper) to just sit w/ 3x2gb instead of going w/ 6 sticks?  Unless he's sporting some photoshop with 23 layers and 40 programs opening simultaneously wouldn't 12 gb just kind of sit not being used?  6 gigs does quite well for i7s


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2010)

I would agree, however at 138$ for 12GB, it is extremely cheap, and it seems that he is prefers to not touch much of the insides again after the initial build. Plus matching RAM and filled slots look sexy  He'll be paying 75$ for 6gb so 63$ for another set is not going to be matched for a long time


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 4, 2010)

lol, that's $63 of vanity right there haha.  Even if it is a good "deal" for something, it's not much of a deal if you pay extra for something you won't use.  I'd cut down to 6gb and shoot for 2000mhz


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2010)

He will need more than 6gb in the future at some point IMO, and 12gb just future proofs everything...

You can also do a nice RAMdisk with his favorite game (if it is under 8GB) for extreme loading speeds, he can use it for extreme compression because apparently he transfer a lot of data, he can use it as a temp to utilise the SSD less to prolong it's life, he can also install any other program really while keeping all his files safe. putting a web browser + a few very utilized programs can be very fun and useful

I also think that by march/april , RAM prices will shoot back up to the 120~150$/6gb, where he can resell for a profit if he finds more than 6GB unuseful

Where as 6-8 moths from now, if he starts doing new stuff or realizes it would be nice to have more RAM, he'll have to pay more than double than the 63$ he'll pay now. I know I regret not having the money right now to buy some RAM and I'm doing all sorts of things to get the money in order to have at least 12GB If not 18GB

At the end, it is his choice, this is what I suggest, but going 3x2GB is FAR from being unreasonable or anything, but going 12GB is not idiotic either. However, I though having more than 6GB was stupid until I bought 6GB to resell my other 6GB, during a week I had that extra RAM and I MISS IT lol


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it bad to mix two different thermo paste? I have little extra artic silver from my ps3


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 4, 2010)

whats better ram, not worried about the price here...just all around better ram...i understand one is 6gb and one is 12gb .....dont think ill need 12...like the 7 latency...please lmk

G.SKILL PI Series 6GB (3 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM...

X3--GeIL Value PLUS 4GB (2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM D...


----------



## jasper1605 (Dec 4, 2010)

well considering you're going w/ an i7 get the triple chanel gskill.  and that CAS 7 will perform much better than the 9's will for you.


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 4, 2010)

ok guys here it is....took n-ster's help and everyone's ells...here is what i got..THANKS AGAIN!!!





RAM-- i picked because i like corsair and CAS 7  is going to run smooth...i almost got 2 for 12gb but 6gb will be fine(to start), and plus overclocking it should make this memory good

POWER SUPPLY - again corsair, i have allot of corsair parts never had issues with it. this power supply is 850w , but what i like is the 20$ promo code i get from it , which in turn gives me free shipping as show, plus it is only 20$ more then the XFX 750W after the mail in rebate, and if you want to minus the other 20$(towards the PSU , instead of shipping..maybe get shipping free) its even.

as for the SSD and SOUND CARD , i can up grade those later. no need to do it now as i don't even have the speakers i want for the sound card to even matter....after holidays probably get them both

*so lets hear all final thoughts please!!* again after holiday ill get SOUNDCARD/SSD/ and probably get speakers and keyboard upgrade for xmas.

also add 210$ for the cpu i7-950 from micro center. so about *1465$* MAX, maybe get free shipping when i call. cross my fingers haha

THANKS AGAIN! CANT STRESS THAT ENOUGH!!!!!!!


EDIT-- THE VIDEO CARD IS CHEAPER BY LIKE 5-7$ AT EWIZ, AND I HAVE A 6FT HDMI CABLE ALREADY , WILL ALSO GET FANS WHEN/IF NEEDED

also let me know what ya think about, dropping blue-ray and adding 6gb of corsair ram...LMAO


----------



## n-ster (Dec 4, 2010)

I really do not like the choice of RAM, just a waste of money... pay 90~95$ if you want for  the 1600 6GB kit, or get the 12GB 1600 CL9 as I suggested for the same price

Didn't the HX850 have a promo code of 20$?

EDIT: This just bothers me so much lol, if you want to spend so much in RAM, I'll find you a similar cheaper set and gift me the difference lol You are not going to SEE or FEEL the difference between 1333 cl9 and 1600 cl7 I bet you.. besides, tighter timings aren't that useful for intel, high bandwidth and speeds matter


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 5, 2010)

n-ster said:


> I really do not like the choice of RAM, just a waste of money... pay 90~95$ if you want for  the 1600 6GB kit, or get the 12GB 1600 CL9 as I suggested for the same price
> 
> Didn't the HX850 have a promo code of 20$?
> 
> EDIT: This just bothers me so much lol, if you want to spend so much in RAM, I'll find you a similar cheaper set and gift me the difference lol You are not going to SEE or FEEL the difference between 1333 cl9 and 1600 cl7 I bet you.. besides, tighter timings aren't that useful for intel, high bandwidth and speeds matter





so your saying the 1600 CL9 12gb vs 6gb 1600 CL7..... the 12gb 1600 CL9 is better??

also does that case come with 4 LED fans?? 
1 x 120mm silent Rear fan ( 1500RPM)
1 x 140 mm blue LED silent Front fan ( 1000RPM)
2 x 140mm blue LED silent Top fan (1000RPM)

or is that just what it supports?


----------



## n-ster (Dec 5, 2010)

no, the rear exhaust fan isn't LED as it is in the back, so LED is a little pointless, the 3 big fans are LED though. So 2x 140mm LED fans on top, 1x 140mm LED fan in front, 1x 120mm fan in the back

I'm saying going from 1600 cl9 to cl7 for that amount of money is just STUPID lol because the difference in performance is practically none, UNLESS you need the fastest RAM speeds for some professional work that you are doing or something, which isn't the case for you. After 1600 cl9, you aren't going to see much of a difference at all

and with double your RAM, you have endless possibilities with a RAMdisk...

here is a 1600 cl9 RAMdisk, but only dual-channel so yours would be slightly faster:







Samsung F3 1TB:






Keep in mind, usually, the 4K results are the most important


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 5, 2010)

thank you sir, 12gb of ram it is lol


----------



## newguy24 (Dec 5, 2010)

newguy24 said:


> ok guys here it is....took n-ster's help and everyone's ells...here is what i got..THANKS AGAIN!!!
> 
> [url]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/148/81016165.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...



my very first system, kinda proud of it...thanks all, everything above but with 12gb


----------



## n-ster (Dec 5, 2010)

Great system  Pretty similar to mine, so I'm betting that you'll love it like I do


----------

